# Wood Pigeon, broken bottom beak moving freely, can't pick up even 1 seed, Norwich UK



## pigeonuser272472 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi,

Pigeon regularly comes to my garden to eat out of a dish of seeds and some scattered on the patio floor too.

However he has a broken beak, it has been like this for months, I saw him once then couldn't find him, he didn't come back, 2 months later he is back every day trying to eat. He will try for HOURS just pecking at the seeds

I have been able to get very close to him, about 1m away, just sitting near him, he will continue trying to eat but get scared if I go further.

He really does not stop trying.

I watched him very very closely and the seeds just move out of position, not a single one goes in his mouth.

He also can not shut his beak, its always open.

It's really heartbreaking, and more importantly a danger to his health.

I googled up about what to do, and the RSPB says to take the bird but I can't get a hold of him.

I have a vets in my area but they are mostly cats and dogs, would they accept a bird?

Awaiting someones response urgently,
PigeonUser


Edit: 

Pictures:

https://i.imgur.com/4YX6bRA.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/EHFpFP7.jpg


Videos which show the problem clearly:

15 Seconds

1 Minute 7 Seconds

11 Seconds

24 Seconds


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Not much you can do unless he is caught and and avian vet can look him over .


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Try a box ,stick and string .

I also have a pigeon with a broken beak . it came home bleeding and the beak broken . I tried to super glue it . I thought it was going to work . But , after a few days the beak was so crooked again , I thought if it died I would have to screw it in the ground . However , it learned to eat and drink and is now flying around with the flock . I'll never be able to race it , as it now flies around with an open crooked beak . But I won't kill it either .

If you can see the crack in the beak I would try the super glue . Not to much , as you don't want it to go into its mouth .

Best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he producing droppings? If they are brown, then you know he is able to eat and swallowing the seeds. If bright green, then he is producing starvation droppings and you will need to catch him. To me he looks quite active. If he was like that for 2 months and unable to eat, then he would have died long time ago. If the droppings are fine, just continue putting down seeds for him.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If it has been like that for months then he has to be eating something.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It really looks to me as if he is able to eat (especially in the food bowl). But his droppings will be an indication if he is able or not.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Indication that he is eating is the fact that he is still alive. He has to be eating something. Even so , either way there is not much that can be done if he is not caught.


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

Clearly the bird is having a hard time picking up the seeds with a broken beak. It would help to put the seed into a deep dish so that it can bury the beak into the seed and giving it a much better chance of getting some into it’s crop. 
Also, I’ve found that you can catch the pigeons by placing a string that you can cinch up onto the ground in a circle where the pigeon is feeding. And when it walks into the loop, you pull the string quickly in an upward motion. You basically lasso the foot. At least that way you can get it to a vet.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please join this Facebook group. Don't forget to respond to the questions when you apply.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

This is a UK pigeon rescue group where there will be rescuers in Norfolk who can advise, particularly as it is a European Wood Pigeon. That kind of damage has been known.


----------



## pigeonuser272472 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi all,

thanks so much for all the responses, very helpful, glad this forum is as active as it is

The bird droppings are quite dark green. But still a visible shade of green.

I think i will try the string option to capture him, since getting any closer than i can sitting down (1m - so close!) makes him fly off eventually, no matter how slow i move. tried a few times.

any tips for the string? thx again all!

oh and i requested to join the FB group as user. it was approved


----------



## pigeonuser272472 (Aug 23, 2019)

*Update 30th august*

Update

The pigeon is coming regularly now, and he is quite small, noticeably smaller than the other pigeons.

The droppings are still dark but are starting to look a little like dark green (very dark green) on the sides.

I have noticed whenever I try a deep dish he makes a massive mess, as he is seemingly unaware of his beak being broken, so pecks normally. He tries to remove seeds from dish.

In terms of a deep dish - is this alright?

https://imgur.com/a/7UxRD4s

Thanks all. I might try the string method to catch him. He lets me get close if i am sitting down.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Trap*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_EZkP2Yac


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Trap*

Copy and paste to see video .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_EZkP2Yac


----------



## jstavinoha (Apr 27, 2017)

The type of string that I’ve used in the past, is the thin, lite string from off of a feed sack. Just tie a small loop on the end and then run the other end of the string through it to make a loop. Just make sure that it can be cinched easily. Then place the string in about a 4” circle near the food bowl where the bird will most likely step. You may can gradually pull the sting tight in an upward motion, if the bird isn’t too skittish. Otherwise, you’ll have to do it quickly. Hope that helps. You can also, try the trap method above. Good luck with the sweet little pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please be careful that he doesnt get away with a string attached to him. Would have a large towel, blanket, or net nearby to make sure he is captured and something to contain him in like a cage or carrier.


----------

